# "New" Schubert 9 release...Great, indeed....



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

I latched on to a real prize - one that I did not know existed - 
*Schubert - Sym #9 in C Major "Great" - Reiner/ChicagoSO - *12/57 - recorded at WGN TV Studios, live broadcast on WBAI Radio NY - 
http://www.norpete.com/c1632.html

This is a great "Great" Symphony performance, and has moved to the top of my own preferences - the competition is fierce - Toscanini/NBC 2/53, and Szell/CO 11/57….but Reiner combines the best of both in a rousing, thrilling performance of this oft-mistreated warhorse…..Both Toscanini and Reiner get tremendous drive and energy from their orchestras, Szell is lively also, and more lyrical than Toscanini, esp in the slow mvt…Reiner is not as hard-edged as Toscanini, tho it's plenty brassy, and more driven, higher energy than Szell. 
Schubert's "Great" can be a deadly bore if done badly - it is repetitious, esp in the outer mvts. If the tempo lags it descends into an interminably stodgy, pedestrian note-by-note wallow….
The secret is, of course, forward propulsion, dynamic contrast and well-placed accents…esp in mvts I, III and IV. Reiner scores A+ on each count…..The Chicago SO had some incredibly aggressive players, real fire-eaters, who gleefully attack the music with a vigor and gusto which is most infectious….they are in full cry here…..wonderful balance between sections, you're hearing it all. The forward drive is amazing, with Reiner holding the reins on his full throttle team for only so long, then giving them their head, to let it rip….and do they ever deliver…...wonderful dynamic contrasts .._subito pianissimos_ [with no slowing of tempo] rousing, sweeping crescendi…the coda to mvt I really takes off to a thrilling finish….beautiful oboe work [R. Still] in mvt II….buoyant, rustic scherzo - with the 3rd beat accents giving a nice kick to the rollicking affair. Reiner's slow tempo in the Trio contrasts well with the buoyant main section. The Finale is pure energy and drive, all the way…. Forward propulsion in abundance - everyone playing at "the front of the beat"- the music hurtles forward to a joyous, rousing and triumphant conclusion….
This recording is not without technical flaw, however - there is a short 3-4 second line dropout in mvt II, and brief signal diminution in mvt III…but these are not crucial, and are not major problems….they're part of the original recording….
This is a most welcome addition to the Reiner discography, a most pleasant surprise, since I had no idea that any recording existed of this performance…most highly recommended.

http://www.norpete.com/c1632.html


----------

